# www.wraptor1x2.com SCAMMER



## bettor72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear fellow punters,

THIS IS A WARNING !!!
DO NOT BUY TIPS from www.wraptor1x2.com
He is a REAL SCAMMER AND CHEATER.
I bought yesterday a weekly subscription for his reselling service of Jackpotsoccertips and
TODAY HE DID NOT DELIVER ME ANY TIP AND HE DID NOT REPLY TO MY EMAILS.

I am ready to show my corrispondence with this thief, in order to demonstrate everything


----------



## aiwa121 (Mar 16, 2011)

hi everybody, if anybody needs soccerbuck, darksoccertips, bestasiantips, macausoccerking, hc-tips just write me, i can resell. sometimes i got jackpotsoccertips which are very best. my e-mail: kokosas121@yahoo.com. it is not scam. all tips is true


----------

